# The best deal I ever got!



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review. I've been looking into a lathe. maybe i'll save up for a few years and get this one. make sure to post some turning projects when you are done.


----------



## rikkor

Nice review, thanks Moshe. Have fun turning.


----------



## mjlauro

so are you saying that you have to turn with just one hand ?


----------



## Nils

From the pictures it looks like you're having no problems making sawdust and chips from the lathe!


----------



## cajunpen

Sounds like it is a lathe that will suit your needs - so it's a good deal.


----------



## grovemadman

It looks like a dandy machine, I would like the jet mini w/ the extension for myself. thanks for the review!


----------



## Chipncut

Thanks for the review, I'm sure it'll give you a lifetime of turning enjoyment.


----------

